# Imperatiu de dur + pronom feble



## Penyafort

Com dieu, o diríeu, l'imperatiu de dur seguit d'un pronom feble?

Duu'm/Du'm? Dugue'm? Dus-me?


----------



## juaneda.juan

Tu du't o duu't
Vostè dugui's
Nosaltres duguem-nos
Vosaltres dueu-vos
Vostès duguin-se

Et sembla bé?


----------



## Seelewig

Penyafort said:


> Duu'm/Du'm?


Jo ho diria així... si hi pensés. Si ho digués molt ràpid i sense pensar-hi, no estic tant segur, potser em sortiria "dus-me" (que imagino que no és correcte).


----------



## Dymn

Jo mai no utilitzo _dur_, excepte en casos especials com ara _dur a terme _o semblants, així que mai no es dóna el cas que hagi de conjugar-lo en imperatiu, si em forcés a dir-ho segurament _du'm_ seria com em sortiria.


----------



## Elxenc

Bon vespre!  Jo diria: dus-te; duga's (ella /ella)més usat que ella es duga..., duguem-nos; dugueu-vos; duguen : que es duguen (ells)


----------



## Xiscomx

A Mallorca ho deim així:

_du'm, duguem-nos, duis-me.
_
Moltes vegades en el seu lloc empram el verb _portar._


----------



## Elxenc

Una demanda curteta. Quins models verbal useu per a l'imperatiu. Jo he mirat el dicc. Alcover Moll (DCVB)  per al català oriental i el balear, perquè les formes que nomeneu no em resultaven "familiars"; no hi ha coincidència amb les usades per vosaltres :  català oriental, imperatiu: 2ª sing duu, dugues, dus; 1ª pl. duguem, duem, duiem. 2ª pl. dueu, dugueu, duieu. Per al balear, imp. 2ª sing. duu, 1ª pl. duguem, duim; 2ª pl. duis. Com quasi sempre el català occidental i el valencià són coincidents en les seues formes.


----------



## Xiscomx

Sí, així ho posa el desplegable del DCVB, però noltros mos guiam per com ho deim i com ho expressa la gramàtica d'En Francesc de Borja Moll referida especialment a les Illes Balears, editada per l'Editorial Moll, col·lecció "Biblioteca Raixa" l'any 1968, pàgina 111, paràgraf 135.

DUR. *Imperatiu*:
• 2a sing. _*du*_ (agafat de 2a del sing. del pres. d'ind);
• 1a plural _*duguem* _(agafat de 1a plural del pres. d'ind.); 
• 2a plural _*duis* _(agafat de 2a plural del pres. de subj.)_.
_


----------



## Penyafort

Mercès a tothom per les respostes. Sé que portar és el verb que fem anar sovint, tot i que jo sí faig servir _dur _amb certa freqüència. Mai en imperatiu, però, d'aquí la pregunta.


----------



## LoQuelcomiste

Dus-me, dugui'm, duguem-me, dugueu-me, duguin-me.

Com amb dir, vaja, que també es diferent segons dialectes.


----------

